# UPS left documents at "Dock"



## Pianoman12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear all

First time on forum. So I apologise if we are going over old ground.

My application was delivered by UPS on 26/10/15 at 8:39. It was signed for by someone called "Steenson". As of yet we have recieved no confirmation from the sheffield UKVI. Is this normal? Worried as it says "Docks"

My application was orginally non-priority as was advised by solicitor that it would usually take around 21 working days which was fine. But now with christmas approaching we want it as soon as possible.

I upgraded to priority through vfs and then emailed the reciept to visa sheffield as advised.

I have had NO correspondance from them whatsoever. Confirmation or otherwise. I realise it has only been a short time relatively but i would appreciate some advice and reassurance from anyone with similar experiences.

Paul


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

That's normal, mine said the same thing. I never did get a "received" email and I was approved in about a week. Keep in mind, yours would take a bit longer because of adding the priority processing (mine was submitted priority originally) and this is going into the busier time of year. I applied during a very slow time of year (February).

You should hear from them soon. Good luck.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Try contacting UKVI - they may just be able to tell you they have your application.
https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


----------



## Pianoman12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have contacted them and they have forwarded my request to the appropriate department so guess I just have to wait. Its just nerve wracking.. I do not foresee and issues as we went through an immigration solicitor who included their letter of support and triple checked our documents. I work for the NHS and more than meet the financial requirement and have owned my own house for 2.5 years. I have a property inspection report prepared by a UKVI registered company and have included mortgage statements/council tax/land registry etc .. 6 month consecutive bank statements and payslips with the most recent being within 28 days.

Like I said i foresee no issues its just nerve wracking like i'm sure it is for everyone


----------



## SP220987 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pianoman12, 

Hopefully this puts your mind at some rest, 

I have just had the same UPS delivery update for my wifes package arriving from the US. 

I called UPS here in the UK and they confirmed that "Left at dock" is actually delivery to Vulcan House in Sheffield. As always Im hoping they know what they are talking about. 

Good Luck with your application.


----------



## AlexJSmith (Nov 19, 2015)

Exact same thing happened to my gf, and everything showed up eventually


----------



## SP220987 (Mar 10, 2015)

Alex, 

what do you mean by eventully? 

I havnt received an email from Sheffield confirming receipt but im hoping that cause its just early days.


----------



## Montrave (Nov 1, 2015)

I got the same message from UPS - signed for and left at docks on Nov 16th. 

I also upgraded to priority on Nov 17th via VFS. Can I ask what email you sent your notification to at Sheffield? I emailed VFS and they said they would forward the information. As of today I have not heard anything from Sheffield.

Thanks


----------



## Pianoman123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Montrave said:


> I got the same message from UPS - signed for and left at docks on Nov 16th.
> 
> I also upgraded to priority on Nov 17th via VFS. Can I ask what email you sent your notification to at Sheffield? I emailed VFS and they said they would forward the information. As of today I have not heard anything from Sheffield.
> 
> Thanks


Hi just to let you know, my visa application was successful and processing was fast after the visa upgrade.

'[email protected]'

Title: URGENT!! Prioirty Processing Upgrade GWF ***************

Dear UKVI

Please upgrade my application to PRIORITY PROCESSING. 

I have attached confirmation receipt and proof of delivery to help. I request a confirmation of this upgrade.

Best Regards


Hope this helps. I didnt recieve any confirmation that it was upgraded but i got confirmation and a decision had been made within a week of sending the upgrade email


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Very glad this all worked out for you!


----------



## Montrave (Nov 1, 2015)

It has been a week since I've upgraded to priority and still haven't heard anything from them. How can I be sure my application has been moved up to priority? I never received anything saying they received my application either. All I have is my UPS delivery notification saying it was left at the docks.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Upgrading to priority service doesn't necessarily get your visa processed any faster, and retrospective upgrading is really not recommended by VFSGlobal; if it was already in the process of being reviewed by an ECO, then upgrading would've really had no effect. It's only been a week since your documents were received in Sheffield, which is a very short time for worry. 

Have you yet emailed your priority receipt/GWF number to [email protected] ?


----------



## Montrave (Nov 1, 2015)

I upgraded less than 24 hours after my visa was signed for at the docks. I have not received any notification from Sheffield that my application has even been received so I'm pretty sure an ECO hadn't started reviewing it. 

Yes I have emailed [email protected]


----------

